# Flat bar road bikes - 105/ultegra... what are my options?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

I keep teetering on the edge of buying a road bike... recently I have been intrigued by the flat bar road bikes.... speed and comfort? Anyways... I want a bike with good specs. Prefer 105/ultegra mix... a 10spd compact.

_Here are the bikes I have found that are close:_
Cannondale Road Warrior 1 ~$1400 (**** FIRST CHOICE****)
Masi Caffe Racer ~$1000(*** second choice ***)

A lot of the bikes just are not spec'd well enough:
Jamis Allegro (maybe an option??)
Novara Buzz
Giant FCR 1 
Kona PHD
Trek FX
Specialized Sirrus
Marin
Raleigh
K2

What other options are out there, that meet the 10x2 105/ultegra specs?


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

As a commuter for almost 2 years now, my opinion is that you will find a flat-bar very uncomfortable due to not being able to change posture like you can w/ drops.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

lx93 is right about the limited hand positions, however, I added bull horns to my Giant FCR so that I'd have another hand position (or 3) to work with.


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

i understand the possibility of grip discomfort, but I will get bar ends and I prefer a more upright riding position.


----------

